# Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - That cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - That cigar*

I was a little sad to see how highly rated this stick was. Not because I disagree, but because of the enevitable backlash.

I have had four of ...

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Family Reserve No. 45 (45th Anniversary) Cigar Review - That cigar


----------

